# ta ta for now ladies xxx



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I am going to hospital tomorrow morning for another operation on my knee, have to be there for 7.30 and am not sure how long I'll be kept in for... so I just wanted to say goodbye for now to you all! Am dreading it, but you know what, no pain no gain! No reply necessary folks... take good care of yourselves and hope to find you all ok upon my return, whenever that may be!

Lots of love
Emcee xxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

emcee  for your op tomorrow! Im having one tomorrow also!! 

Hope you have a speedy recovery! and will be back online soon

big hugs
love
suzie xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Emcee, I hope this op helps with any pain you've been having .....

Try and take advantage of lying in bed eating biccies and reading trashy magazines!!  Wishing you a speedy recovery doll,

All my love Gill

Suzie, good luck to you aswell

Look forward to seeing you both back on the boards again soon
Love Gill xo


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck, emcee, will miss your posts!

Good luck Suzie too!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

good luck honey -make the most of the time off and i hope the op helps with your pain!! We will still be here when you return xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks a million ladies, I got home yesterday and despite being in a lot of pain and suffering horrible nausea from the morphine they administerd for the pain I'm doing ok!

Susie, I hope your op went well and you are back at home and feeling comfortable soon!

Can't sit at the pc for too long as I can't bend my knee very well but will try and catch up with you all asap - I think I will cadge DH's laptop off him!

Love to all, and hope you are all ok
Emcee xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Aw huni Im so sorry you're in pain AND feeling rough.......

Cant you just take to bed for a while and sleep through the nausea?

You take care, glad to have you back,
Love Gill x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI Emcee  
Sorry that i have just read your posting!!!
Goodluck with the Hop peration and that it has worked for you!!!
Sorry that you are not feeling too good....and i hope that your pain has settled alittle,....there is nothing worse than pain and sickness....
A good remedy is taking it easy...
As soon as you are better, eat lots of chocs..
Get your hubby to fan you and massage your leg...
Oh there is an endless list!!!!
Just take it easy..

Its so good to have you back!!

I hope you are feeling better Suzie!!


lots of love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi lovelies

Completely forgot to add earlier that I have loads of staples in my leg along the biiiiig scar going across my kneecap and 2 puncture wounds one either side - nice!

The bruising is coming out so my knee is full of pretty shades of purple, green and black, its swollen to twice the size of my other knee and it HURTS! And I still can't bend it properly so I look like a right pleb writing this to you guys! I look an even bigger pleb wobbling around on my super crutches mind  

I have my trusty frozen peas to hand to deal with the swelling, I'm still feeling pukey from the painkilling meds and I have been attempting my physio as well as walking short distances too... so watch out world I'll be cartwheeling again before you know it  

Hope I didn't put anyone off their grub reading this!  

Speak to you all soon darlinks xxxxxxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Emcee
Sooooooooooooo sorry to hear about your pain, that knee sounds v.v.very painful. Think I'll give dinner a miss.....

Take care
sending lots of 
karen


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh emcee - so sorry I missed wishing you luck on your op.  I was wondering when it was and could only remember you said a Friday.  Hope you're feeling a bit less groggy today you brave lady.
xxxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

emcee
OUCH!! So sorry you are feeling rough after the op - but I like the sound of those cartwheels  .
Wishing you a speedy recovery xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

glad you are back at home and all went well !

Wishing you a speedy recovery and im rubbish at taking my own advice but try and rest 

Im fine thanks ladies for your wishes am home and resting

love to all
suzie xx


----------

